# What did you eat today?  Accountability thread



## Dina

No good just exercising, we need to eat healthy too. I haven't particularly counted my calories yet, but am aiming for a 2000 daily calorie intake.  I may have gone overboard today.  What is everyone eating per day?  I think it will be interested to see what everyone eats daily every now and then.  A bit ashamed to say, but here's what I had today:  3 oatmeal cookie pancakes, 2 granny smith apples (one with caramel and chocolate), 3 cups of green tea, 8 glasses of water, tuna sandwich on whole wheat bread, green salad with cherry tomatoes, Mexican lasagna, 3 chicken wings with sweet and tangy sauce, 2 cantaloupe slices


----------



## Michelemarie

Dina, good for you trying to keep under 2000 calories!  I had 4 cups of coffee, an egg white omelette with tomatoes, mushrooms, and cheddar cheese with a bite of pancake and a couple pieces of hashbrowns, one bottled water, a small glass of francis coppola merlot, pork chop, rice pilaf, apple sauce, a glass of milk, a mrs. fields milk chocolate chip cookie and now....what else, a glass of whisky - I think I am over my 2,000 calories, boo - tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Alix

Cool idea Dina. I am not particularly counting calories or anything, but I like to see what I did in a day.

Coffee (2 or 3, can't remember)
Sweet and Salty Peanut Granola bar
1/2 bowl of chicken noodle soup (girls left some)
couple handfuls of pretzels
two slices of smoked chicken breast 
prime rib (say...6 oz? maybe 8?)
oven roasted potatoes (about one whole one)
corn (1/3 cup)
pile of salad with red pepper and parmesan dressing
slice of ice cream cake 
glass of Coke
more water than I could figure out.

Hey...first day with no tea! Weird. I totally missed it.


----------



## buckytom

i had leftover kung pao chicken at 3am.

went home and slept about 5 hours.

then had some pineapple and carrot slices while i fed the birds at 3pm.

costco trail mix around 5pm. then a handful or 2 of cheez-its.

broiled fajita marinated skinless chicken thighs and legs with cheddar, garlic, and herb mashed potatoes around 7pm. oh, and watermelon for dessert.

and now it's past midnight, and i'm off to get sushi/sashimi and a hot sake or three.


----------



## middie

I had a bowl of Vanilla Almond Special K
Starwberry Banana Yogurt
A chicken salad sandwich 
a 20 ounce bottle of diet pepsi


And that's it today.


----------



## Silver

middie said:
			
		

> I had a bowl of Vanilla Almond Special K
> Starwberry Banana Yogurt
> A chicken salad sandwich
> a 20 ounce bottle of diet pepsi
> 
> 
> And that's it today.



Eat more! 

I had:

Homemade dried fruit protein bar, protein shake (milk + whey + natural peanut butter), 2 whole wheat sandwiches of teriyaki chicken breast sliced up with tomatoes, 1 banana, 1.5 cups of Danone Silhouette yogurt, 1 apple, 2 whole wheat fajitas with steak+peppers+onion+low fat cheese+tomato, 2 white chocolate apricot cookies, and a whole chocolate mint bar because I wanted a piece but it was all busted up, so had to be eaten! (but it was organic, so that makes it alright!  )

Probably about 2400 - 2600'ish calories

But considering I exercised off over 1000 cals, I'm actually low for today - I usually aim for about 2300 or so


----------



## Dina

Nah! Forget it! Who's counting calories anyway. I'll give up on that. I forgot to mention my 2 cups of coffee I had yesterday and about 1/2 cup of Virginia hand cooked peanuts...13 grams of fat per serving. Wow!


----------



## Silver

and 9 calories per gram of fat

but the fats in peanuts are good for you (omega-6, I believe), so it's great in moderation!


----------



## Dina

Today was better than yesterday.

corn flakes, sliced banana and skim milk
coffee with cream and Equal
2 bean, cheese and salad chalupas (corn tortilla tostada)
2 ounces of Mexican leftover lasagna
1 green apple with caramel, bit of chocolate and nuts (can't stay away from these)
Oatmeal Squares cereal with skim milk
lots of water
one diet pepsi
Dinner will have to be light, very light! Yea right!


----------



## Silver

today was WORSE than yesterday, by a long shot

2 bananas, 2 apples, oatmeal, flax seeds, whey, pizza (3, maybe 4 slices - woops!), 2 Clif bars, something else bad for me (I think) - going to make a chicken breast wrap for dinner and that should be it, I think


----------



## Dina

Silver,
With all the running you do you need more food...the healthy kind, of course.

I need to add my evening dinner to today's list:  a flour tortilla filled with a bit of egg, cheese, bacon bits, ham and tomato omelette and refried beans and smores for dessert.  Yikes!  Not good, not good.


----------



## Silver

You're absolutely right.  I'm going to up my calories to about 2600 for a few days and maybe onward up closer to 3000 and see how it works out with training.  

Don't want to slow the weight loss too much, but would like to have enough energy to continue exercising and enough food in me to prevent muscle catabolism.


----------



## buckytom

today, i had:

3am: a tuna salad sammich on a hard roll with raw onions, baked lays potato chips, dill pickles, and a diet coke.

<<<sleep>>>

3pm: a bowl of manhattan clam chowder and a  baguette from a local fireman's benefit picnic.

4pm: a cactus pear, some mini pretzels, and raw jalapenos and cherry tomatoes while i was feeding the birds.  i think the birds like it when i share food with them. they definitely eat more, until their crops are bulging.

6pm: a broiled rosemary/evoo/balsamic marinated boneless chicken thigh and a chimmichurri marinated chicken eg. i'm getting sick of eating broiled chicken, no matter what the marinade. need to buy some pork or fish.

10pm: on my way out the door. gonna walk down 9th avenue, past dozens of restaurants to see what smells good. i'm thinking thai, maybe vietnamese. possibly indian.


----------



## jrironchef

Breakfast: Egg, bacon cheese omelette and skim milk

Lunch: General Tso chicken and Sesame chicken with fried rice

Dinner: Sirloin steak wrapped in bacon topped with wine sauce
Scalloped potatoes with lots of cheese
Slice of chocolate mousse tart with strawberries
one chocolate mousse wontons (sister's experimental dessert)
one chocolate covered strawberry

Tonight we did a chocolate challenge between my sister and mom; my sister won.


----------



## erinmself

Today I had:

Breakfast: 1/2 a banana and 2 whole grain waffles

Lunch:A veggie sandwich, apple chips, and celery with salsa

(two bites of a kit kat and half a diet orange soda- not good)

Dinner: Veggie lasagna


----------



## Dina

Geeze!  After eating so much yesterday: _2 whole wheat toast, Quaker Squares and milk, coffee, General Tso chicken and Sesame chicken with fried rice, Sirloin steak wrapped in bacon topped with wine sauce, Scalloped potatoes with lots of cheese, salad with raspberry pecan dressing, Slice of chocolate mousse tart with strawberries and mixed berry sauce, one chocolate mousse wonton, and one chocolate covered strawberry_ I've taken it lightly today.

Raisin bran with 1% milk
1 chalupa with beans, pinch of cheese and lettuce
1 sliver of chocolate mousse tart
strawberries
Green tea and lots of water


----------



## The Z

Two cups coffee w/sugar and half n half

Later, from Hyakumi:
4 pc spicy tuna roll (sushi)
4 pc salmon roll (sushi)
4 pc pot stickers
1/2 bowl soup noodles w/seafood
1/2 plate mixed seafood w/noodles
1 glass Thai iced tea
(stuffed)
all for free  

Later:
2 Miller Lite (so far)


----------



## Silver

Well, yesterday I didn't track my intake very well (read: not at all).  I think I had a total of 4 cookies and 2 chocolate hedgehogs, 2 salmon steaks, about a cup of rice, and a few other goodies.  

I enjoyed freedom from tracking, but felt unsure about when I last ate and a bit confused about how much I'd eaten, so I'm going back to tracking today.


----------



## Corey123

A bowl of ceral for breakfast and for lunch.

If you eat a bowl of either Special K, shredded wheat, Weaties, Cheerios or Grape Nuts with 4 ounbces of skimmed or 1% milk for 2 weeks and just eat a normal dinner, you could lose up to 10 pounds!

I've been doing that just before I was diagnosed with borderline diabetes, and so far, I lost 10 pounds. Now my goal is to lose 70 more pounds and get back down to at least 200 pounds and hopefully get rid of the diabetes for good!!


~Corey123.


----------



## Dina

Silver,
I bet you track by the ocean.  I have an uncle who lives in Vancouver. Sigh!  I'd love to trade places and track there instead.  I ended up tracking at the park while watching the kids 50 feet away.

Today I ate rice pudding at 1:00 a.m. (yikes!) 
2 cups Starbucks Brazilian fresh brewed coffee, cream and Equal
1 whole wheat toast with low-sugar strawberry jam
bowl of oatmeal with cinnamon and skim milk
2 cups tea with honey
5 graham cracker sticks
one quesadilla-flour tortilla with cheese
10 oz. piña colada smoothie with fresh pineapple and low fat yogurt
3 slices fresh pineapple
Italian BBQ chicken cooked in white wine
serving mashed potatoes
tiny serving cole slaw
Diet Mountain Dew
Later:  rice pudding for dessert .... again


----------



## Corey123

A bowl of cereal.


----------



## Banana Brain

Its 9:53 am, so not much yet. I've had coffee with lots of vanilla soymilk, cinnamon, and nutmeg.


----------



## Banana Brain

middie said:
			
		

> I had a bowl of Vanilla Almond Special K
> Starwberry Banana Yogurt
> A chicken salad sandwich
> a 20 ounce bottle of diet pepsi
> 
> 
> And that's it today.


  There's no way you're even hitting 1,000. Are you on a diet?


----------



## Banana Brain

Silver said:
			
		

> and 9 calories per gram of fat
> 
> but the fats in peanuts are good for you (omega-6, I believe), so it's great in moderation!


 Actually I'm pretty sure its monosaturated, but thats still good for you.


----------



## Banana Brain

buckytom said:
			
		

> today, i had:
> 
> 3am: a tuna salad sammich on a hard roll with raw onions, baked lays potato chips, dill pickles, and a diet coke.
> 
> <<<sleep>>>
> 
> 3pm: a bowl of manhattan clam chowder and a  baguette from a local fireman's benefit picnic.
> 
> 4pm: a cactus pear, some mini pretzels, and raw jalapenos and cherry tomatoes while i was feeding the birds.  i think the birds like it when i share food with them. they definitely eat more, until their crops are bulging.
> 
> 6pm: a broiled rosemary/evoo/balsamic marinated boneless chicken thigh and a chimmichurri marinated chicken eg. i'm getting sick of eating broiled chicken, no matter what the marinade. need to buy some pork or fish.
> 
> 10pm: on my way out the door. gonna walk down 9th avenue, past dozens of restaurants to see what smells good. i'm thinking thai, maybe vietnamese. possibly indian.


 Just wondering, is there a reason your sleep-cycle is unusual?


----------



## Silver

Woops, failed to track my intake for the past two days.  Big family affairs both days so food was...disastrous.

To be accountable - negatives included pineapple cake, some salad with fruit and marshmellows, trifle, chips chips and more chips, and a bunch of jelly beans.  That was the really bad stuff.  The rest was only moderately terrible.

And Dina, I actually don't live particularly close to the ocean, although my new office is a few steps from part of the seawall, so I could maybe do it there, but I'll probably be running instead.  I actually track on an Excel spreadsheet - so at my desk here in the basement


----------



## Run_Out

No way I am counting calories. I just eat what I want and hope for the best....

later


----------



## Dina

Who said I'm counting calories....today I had an apple pancake, whole wheat toast and jelly, coffee with cream and sugar for breakfast, chicken and rice for lunch, rice pudding, 3 banana bars, 1 chocolate chip cookie with a tall glass of milk for snack and dinner is still not here...grilled chicken on a bed of green salad perhaps.


----------



## Silver

I am counting calories because I have goals that I will achieve.  If I am not careful about what I eat, I will find achieving my goals much more difficult, if not impossible.

I will achieve my goals.


----------



## Banana Brain

Now its almost midnight and I have also eaten:  Free samples at costco, strawberries and a sliced banana dipped in chocolate sauce, A small "chocolate shake" of vanilla soymilk and cocoa powder and ice, qn espresso light frappicino (Starbucks), About 2 oz of Albacore tuna packed in water, the starbucks "cheese, fruit, and raisen bread plate" (a little plastic container with cheese and fruit and a tiny bit of bread in it), a handcrafted mini ice cream made of chocolate from Moonstruck chocolates, about 20 peanuts, a couple bites of frozen yogurt, a double stuffed oreo, and I am probably going to go have another chocolate ice cream cone before bed Edit: I eneded up having the chocolate ice cream cone and a peice of toast with peanut butter as well.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS

For breakfast today i had garlic bread and a glass of water. For lunch i had toast with cheese and tomatoes. For dinner we'll see, i feel like having lasagne, but im nt sure if all ingredients are on hand...


----------



## glyc

as of yet, nothing. but I only woke up 20 mins or so ago. and I thoroughly intend of eating a big plate of nachos when my friend comes over and we go to the movies.  I can't help it! they're brilliant and I haven't had them in forever!

yesterday I ate: 2 pieces of garlic bread, about half a plate of penne with sun-dried tomatoes garlic kalamata olives and pistachios, a medium-piece of perch with lemongrass blend, basil and danish fetta, salad with lettuce semi-dried tomatoes eggplant capscium and fetta. plus like 10 'nice' biscuits (ie loaded with sugar). and a cup of 2-minute noodles, prawn and chicken flavour. (in my defense i was a little...uhh... altered when i ate the biscuits and noodles ahaha).

today I shall have my splurge for lunch and then healthy dinner  maybe. !! everyone says I'm losing weight which is incentive, although also pretty odd as I've been getting some hardcore munchies lately and eating like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Dina

one egg omelette with cheese, whole wheat toast, coffee

bbq chicken with hawaiian bbq sauce, potato salad, charro beans, green salad, chocolate mousse with fresh strawberries


----------



## Silver

2 or 3 protein shakes, 2 slices w/w toast with almond butter and light berry spread, w/w sandwich with f/f chicken and light miracle whip, 4 pieces of turkey pepperoni, Clif Bar, frozen yogurt cone@Ikea, about to make a shake before bed

feel like poop - first time I've been sick in a loooooong time - stupid cold


----------



## luvs

not much. i snacked while i prepped some stuff - a few ounces of chicken & some fruit & of a couple cubes of angel food cake as i prepped it, more than enough alcohol, caffeine-free coca-cola, a few miniature ginger ales, a sampling each of baked beans, & potato salad. got to my apt. & weighed in at 120 after i bathed w/ my cords & tie-dye. you wanna see a frantic luvs?!
ii'm getting to my dietician to see why i gained like that!


----------



## Banana Brain

One cup of coffee with one cup of light soymilk, one whole egg scrambled with three egg whites, about 1/3 of a "small" gourmet pizza (bigger than a personal pan though), a couple ounces of chicken breast, a strawberry, and I'll probably finish that whole pizza later.


----------



## Corey123

A bowl of cereal for brakfast, one of lunch and leftovers from last night for dinner.


~Corey123.


----------



## luvs

ensureplus, 2 of my herbed roasted postage-stamp potatoes, plenty of caffeine-free coca-cola & ginger ale, an orange, a cube of canteloupe, a cherry, plenty of alcoholic beverages....


----------



## erinmself

I had an apple, some Kashi dry, and a banana smoothie for breakfast. Making tofu enchiladas and spanish rice for lunch and red pepper bruschetta and a stuffed green pepper for dinner.


----------



## Banana Brain

Breakfast: Starbucks tall (small) tangerine juice-tea blend frappicino thingamajig with whipped cream. Lunch: Nothing really except for a bunch of little free samples in the mall food court, a coffee with a tad bit of milk and splenda added to it, and loads of mint gum. Dinner: A chicken pastichio salad from a mall resturaunt (with chicken, pistachios, strawberries, jamica, grapes, dried cranberries, and dark cherry vinagerrette dressing), a cup of orange-vanilla-jasmine green and black tea with one packet of sugar, and the a small after-dinner mint-chocolate that came with the bill. A bit later: A large tea (half herbal, half-green) with a little skim milk and splenda. Late-night dessert: A champagne glass full of light vanilla soymilk and topped with whipped light cream and a cherry and three quarters of a Godiva solid milk chocolate bar.  I don't think I've done horribly considering I spent eleven hours at the mall today.


----------



## Tartine

For breakfast, I'll have all bran porridge and a piece of fresh fruit. I must stick to soft foods right now as I had a tooth pulled out yesterday! I hope this is going to lead me to lose a few pounds...


----------



## Banana Brain

Tartine said:
			
		

> For breakfast, I'll have all bran porridge and a piece of fresh fruit. I must stick to soft foods right now as I had a tooth pulled out yesterday! I hope this is going to lead me to lose a few pounds...


 Umm, what time is it where you live? Its 12:35 here.


----------



## erinmself

today I had shredded wheat with a little skim milk, an apple, and homemade chai coa coa with a little splenda for breakfast. I'm thinking about making some California rolls and asian salad for lunch and veggie kabobs for dinner.


----------



## Dina

Breakfast:  Corn flakes, skim milk and banana, whole wheat toast with strawberry preserves, coffee
Snack:  banana
Lunch:  tuna salad on red leaf lettuce and cherry tomatoes
Snack:  Starbucks Caramel Macchiato
Early Dinner:  Luby's Chipotle chicken, steamed broccoli. whole wheat roll, a taste of cherry pie, water...lots and lots of water
and that's ALL I'm eating today!


----------



## Tartine

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> Umm, what time is it where you live? Its 12:35 here.


 
Belgium is CET + 1. Well... Might be CET+2 or CET if you take summer savings into account. I usually wake up when most of you go to bed!


----------



## Erik

Right now, I'm doing sugar free oatmeal for breakfast and lunch, and a sensible dinner...and drinking plenty of cold, cold water. The colder the water, the more calories burned!!! They're saying 12 glasses of water a day!!!


----------



## BlueCat

I have kept a daily diary of everything I injest, along with my weight and activities, for months now, and believe it or not, just journaling like that has helped me to shave off a few pounds.  Not a lot, mind you, but about 10-12 since February.  It seems that on weekdays, I have coffee, then a granola bar and a piece of fruit in the morning (maybe a second piece of fruit or small can of fruit late morning), a sandwich and chips or slaw in the afternoon, with a little something sweet a bit later if I feel like it, then a regular homemade dinner of some sort, a can of soda and sometimes an Edy's fruit bar in the evening.  Weekends, of course are far different with eating out and not sticking to a schedule, and that sometimes brings the weight back up a bit, only to be lost when the schedule returns to my workday one.  In the long run, it appears to be burning more than taking in, so I'm pretty happy to just journal and not really "diet".  My only real conscious effort is to not reach for a soda whenever I feel thirsty.  I feel like one a day is good, with two cans on the weekends.  I like soda, and can't get used to diet ones, so this is what I decided to do.

BC


----------



## urmaniac13

Tartine said:
			
		

> Belgium is CET + 1. Well... Might be CET+2 or CET if you take summer savings into account. I usually wake up when most of you go to bed!


 
Eh, so Belgium is not on CET?   Like the same as Great Britain then?  Wow... I didn't know... your neighbour Holland was on CET so I just took it for granted that you guys would use CET as well... and you don't use daylight savings time during the summer either?  wow... you learn something new every day!!


----------



## erinmself

For breakfast i had some kashi with a little milk and a banana. for lunch I am going to try either a potato pancake or some potato salad and something with coconut and banana. For dinner I am going to try to make some banana bread.


----------



## Banana Brain

erinmself said:
			
		

> For breakfast i had some kashi with a little milk and a banana. for lunch I am going to try either a potato pancake or some potato salad and something with coconut and banana. For dinner I am going to try to make some banana bread.


Someone really likes bananas, eh?
I do to! Best fruit ever. And of all the fancy desserts I've ever tried, my favorite is still bananas with whipped cream and maybe pecans.


----------



## Silver

I haven't been keeping up with this - had some less than spectacular days diet wise during my illness, but regardless - here's today:

1/4C oatmeal (was supposed to be half, but I didn't much enjoy my attempt at PB&Banana oatmeal, so I only ate half of it)

Some l/f pretzels, baked Doritos, a donut, and a bowl of cherries - off to a concert shortly so will have a piece of protein cheesecake (very yummy, by the way) and then will try not to eat too terribly at the show


----------



## erinmself

I do like bananas, bananabrain. They are the best thing I can go for when I really want something sweet. I am trying to cut way down on sugar and salt and fat. I am going natural. Today I had a fruit and yogurt parfait made with some berries, fat free yogurt with a little vanilla extract, and some kashi on top for a crunch for breakfast. Right now I am having some chai tea. I am going to attempt some more California roll type things for lunch (less wasabi this time). I am not sure about dinner yet.


----------



## Tartine

For breakfast, I had a Greek yogurt with 2/3 of a nectarine (the other third had gone bad) and a small red plum.

Gah! Yesterday, we went out for the WC final and I had 3 glasses of wine and 2/3 of a veggie pizza... Well, I had been to the gym before that but I'm not sure it made up for it!


----------



## erinmself

For dinner I ended up making some tofu spicy chicken strips with ranch dip. Not to bad with a big glass of chocolate silk


----------



## Banana Brain

ernmself, did you have unsweetened yogurt with just vanilla extract? Sourrrr.


----------



## erinmself

yeah I did and it was kinda sour but I am trying to stay away from sugar, salt, and fat for diet reasons so I am getting used to the natural taste of things. It's not so bad. 

Today I had some Kashi for breakfast with bananas on top and a glass of chocolate silk, I made some "stoplight chowder" (what I call it at least) for lunch, and I am thinking of making some veggie stirfry for dinner, maybe with a little tofu.


----------



## Banana Brain

A lot I think.  Breakfast: A bowl of instant apple-cinnamon oatmeal made with 1/3 cup milk and 1/3 cup water. Plus half a quik-fix bean burrito with a high fiber tortilla and refried beans.  Lunch: About ten tiny little chocolate chip cookies (they were like ten cal each) that I just got from Trator Joe's and a bowl of carrot-ginger soup. Plus some crackers, a bit of french bread, and some taste-test PB and J's (see my other post, hehe). And a bunch of vanilla soymilk to wash it all down.  Snack: Taco (pretty small I guess, the shell was like 50 cal) with ground beef, rissoto rice, refried beans, lettuce and salsa. Plus another big sip or two of vanilla soymilk.


----------



## erinmself

that sure was a fun post BB. How many PBJ's did you eat total? 

Today I had toast with jam and chocolate silk for breakfast, I am trying to make some toquitos for lunch if I can manage to make a good tortilla, and for dinner I am making some bruschetta and not sure what else.


----------



## Corey123

A bowl of cereal for breakfast and some WG toast.


~Corey123.


----------



## Banana Brain

erinmself said:
			
		

> that sure was a fun post BB. How many PBJ's did you eat total?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually I just had a 1/4 of a sandwhich (half a peice of bread folded over the filling) for my tests. But I definatly had at least a few entire peanut-butter sandwhiches total.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudbug

No peanut butter yet today.

Wheat Chex with one of those little Dole fruit bowls dumped in it and a coupla slices of banana loaf cake (eat your heart out, BB) for breakfast.

Deli ham and turkey on whole wheat with mayo and mustard for lunch.

Buncha glasses of wine while doing laundry, balancing checkboo, and hanging out here.

Its not dinnertime yet.


----------



## kyles

Breakfast - natural yoghurt with fruit and nut muesli, some raspberries, blueberies and strawberries
Mid morning snack - toast and marmite
Lunch - wholegrain roll with ham and beetroot relish, half a cup of cherries and an orange
Afternoon - 2 cookies
Dinner - roasted butternut squash, chopped fresh tomato, and grilled haloumi cheese


----------



## Dina

coffee, 1 toast, a Walbanger's 1/3 pound burger, diet coke, water...so far.


----------



## AriesGirl71

Ok... since i need to start getting in MORE calories than what I am getting in to get my body out of it's starvation mode.. and I do need to eat healthier.. decided to post here.. Still haven't ate much today tho.. and it is 3pm already... 
2 cups coffee with fat free creamer and 2 tbsp sugar/ cup 
1 scramlbed egg
1 biscuit with country crock butter and strawberry jelly
1 sausage patty
1 hash brown patty
1 cup blueberry flavor ice cream.. lol.. i know i know. not that healthy. 

It is hard for me to eat right when it is just me.. when I am by myself I don't eat right or I just don't eat. I may or may not eat when I get off work tonight so that may end up being all I eat today.. sigh.


----------



## SizzlininIN

So far...........3 cups of hot tea, 1 glass of lemonade, 1 tuna salad sandwich on white bread and 2 bites of peach cobbler.


----------



## kats

Until now, a bagel with cream cheese, a glass of orange juice and a jell-o no fat no sugar chocolate pudding. But it's still early in the west coast...


----------



## VeraBlue

*6 hoodia pills...*

4 glasses of water, one slice of pizza and two magoes.

This cannot go on...haha


----------



## VeraBlue

*hey mudbug...*



			
				mudbug said:
			
		

> Buncha glasses of wine while doing laundry, balancing checkboo, and hanging out here.



What constitutes "buncha"?


----------



## mudbug

VeraBlue, let's just say more than two.

Doncha wanna know what a checkboo is????


----------



## VeraBlue

*checkboo...*



			
				mudbug said:
			
		

> VeraBlue, let's just say more than two.
> 
> Doncha wanna know what a checkboo is????


 
I chalked that typo up to the 'buncha' glasses of wine, haha.


----------



## erinmself

I have had a bowl of Kashi go lean, 2 cups chocolate silk, an apple, a pear, a small salad, some TLC crackers, a slice of veggie cheese, a faken lettuce and tomato sandwich, and some carrots. Oh and a couple of diet cokes and a little bit of chocolate off the top of a cake oops.


----------



## AriesGirl71

Ok.. i ended up eating a baked potato with sour cream and chives for dinner last night when I got off work. I stopped by wendys and got him a frosty and me a baked potato.. the frosty sounded sooo tempting and good as it was really hot out still but.. opted for the baked potato since i had blueberry ice cream earlier in the afternoon.

so far today... i have had a breaded tenderloin sandwich, french fries and sampling of cole slaw.. which the dog shared half the sandwich with me and I never finished all the fries.. probably ate about half of them... 
It is 2:30 here so dinner time is coming up yet, too.


----------



## mudbug

Well, I was good until a little while ago. 

Had shredded wheat and milk for breakfast.
only water until lunch.
lunch was one of those Burger King garden salad things with grilled chicken.  I put some mandarin oranges and some Asian salad dressing in that I brought from home.

then I got home and logged on here.
ate two pieces of bread with pb and margarine (the butter was too hard).

better skip dinner.


----------



## Banana Brain

You don't have to skip dinner over a peanut butter sandwhich. Unless you're on a really strict diet or something.

Lets see I had...
Coffee with a splash of milk
A rasberry frozen-yogurt smoothie from burgerville
A few spoon fulls of Haagen-Dasz
A very big bit of BF's donut
A sliver of angel food cake
1/2 peice of toast with nutella
Edit: For dinner I had 3 pasta shells stuffed with ricotta. Then strawberry shortcake, then a few refried beans.


----------



## erinmself

I had cereal and soymilk and a banana for breakfast, a spinach and mushroom wrap, salad and some crackers for lunch, and chicken fried seitan for dinner.


----------



## Banana Brain

Breakfast: Half a starbucks brownie, an egg.

Lunch: Free samples at Costco + Costco frozen yogurt +rasberries

Dinner plan: Chocolate pasta + chicken mle
Dessert plan: Chocolate pasta + rasperry sauce + heavy whipped cream


----------



## Banana Brain

Today, not so much.
Two little free sample cups of coffee with a little milk.
A double-shot of espresso in a cup.
Big huge can of chicken breast meat.
Tiny tiny bit of stir-fried seafood + bell pepper strips. 
Half a can of tomatoes.


----------



## buckytom

breakfast (after a midnight shift): a bologna, american cheese, diced sweet onion, and gulden's spicy brown mustard on multigrain whole wheat bread, and a side of cheez-its and kosher dill pickles.

lunch: pizza and diet coke

dinner: spinach, cheese, and chorizo stuffed pork chops and chicken breasts, linguini alio olio.


----------



## erinmself

I ate a bunch of bad stuff today. I even ate icecream. I have been eating vegan for a while but I had to have some creamy chocolate today.


----------



## mudbug

All right, erinmself must face the food police.  Stand up against this wall, erin.

just kidding.

the Special K w/ dried strawberries for breakfast.

Deli ham and fake sliced Am. cheese on whole wheat with mayo and French's mustard for lunch.

Coupla bottled waters (we refill them from the tap).  Then coupla glasses of wine hanging out here.

HH's smoked shoulder on buns coming up for dinner (just did a taste test).  And choc cake for dessert.


----------



## Banana Brain

Breakfast just the leftover half of my coffee with half-and-half and a touch of sugar from yesterday that I'd left in the fridge.

This was my lunch (to see the pic just scroll your mouse over the first item on the menu, [URL="http://www.macaronigrill.com/menu/default.asp?catID=153&tierID=36&Unit_ID=725%2E176%2E0002&menuType=Lunch"]Lobster Ravioli[/URL]

It was wonderful.

A also had part of the loaf of herb bread that came in the meal dipped in a bit of EVOO, a small part of the salad that comes before the meal with this big-flat cruton type thing, and an after-dinner peppermint. Then just one yogurt coated pretzel. 

I don't think I'll be having dinner tonight, because it was a pretty big late lunch and I'm not particularly hungry at all.


----------



## buckytom

worked 11p to 11a, so i was kinda crispy when i got home. been cruising on adrenaline all day. my boy is so much fun i didn't even notice i was beyond exhaustion until about 9pm.

but, for eats today:

i ate with my birds for brunch: peanuts, almonds, dried papaya and mango, granny smith apples, organic carrots, cheez-its, and sliced cukes from the garden. also, a few serving spoon mouthfuls   of mac and cheese, and some fried bologna that i made my son for lunch.

for diiner, i made a batch of the chorizo, swiss, and spinach stuffing i used in chicken and pork the other day. so we munched on that with some fresh polish rye bread and butter. 
then i made spicy turkey sausage with fennel seed, peppers, onions, garlic, and oregano, with just a little sugo.

the salsicce con peperone was awesome!!!
i fried 6 links in evoo in a 12" non-stick skillet, with 4 garlic cloves cut into chunks over medium low heat. i've found turkey sausage toughens easily, or burns and breaks apart if cooked on too hot a temp, so i kept the heat low, turning the sausage and chunks of garlic often. they both browned nice and gently, with the sausage cooking just about through. they were set aside.
there was a good fond in the pan, which was picked up when i added a little more evoo, and a red and vidalia onion, cut into rings, then halved, over medium heat. the onion was frequently tossed, with just a dusting of dried oregano added. when the onions have just softened a bit, they were dumped over the sausage and garlic.
same pan, more evoo, then a few green bell peppers (cored, seeded and pithed, cut into strips), more dried oregano. as the peppers just begin to soften, the sausage, garlic, and onions were added back into the pan, with about a cup of plain tomato sauce, and 2 bay leaves were nestled in. 
the pan was covered, and let simmer on very low for about 15 to 20 minutes.

since i cooked everything relatively gently and not too long, the sausage was very tender, and the onions and peppers were still al dente, not mushy.


----------



## Banana Brain

buckytom said:
			
		

> worked 11p to 11a, so i was kinda crispy when i got home. been cruising on adrenaline all day. my boy is so much fun i didn't even notice i was beyond exhaustion until about 9pm.
> 
> but, for eats today:
> 
> i ate with my birds for brunch: peanuts, almonds, dried papaya and mango, granny smith apples, organic carrots, cheez-its, and sliced cukes from the garden. also, a few serving spoon mouthfuls  of mac and cheese, and some fried bologna that i made my son for lunch.
> 
> for diiner, i made a batch of the chorizo, swiss, and spinach stuffing i used in chicken and pork the other day. so we munched on that with some fresh polish rye bread and butter.
> then i made spicy turkey sausage with fennel seed, peppers, onions, garlic, and oregano, with just a little sugo.
> 
> the salsicce con peperone was awesome!!!
> i fried 6 links in evoo in a 12" non-stick skillet, with 4 garlic cloves cut into chunks over medium low heat. i've found turkey sausage toughens easily, or burns and breaks apart if cooked on too hot a temp, so i kept the heat low, turning the sausage and chunks of garlic often. they both browned nice and gently, with the sausage cooking just about through. they were set aside.
> there was a good fond in the pan, which was picked up when i added a little more evoo, and a red and vidalia onion, cut into rings, then halved, over medium heat. the onion was frequently tossed, with just a dusting of dried oregano added. when the onions have just softened a bit, they were dumped over the sausage and garlic.
> same pan, more evoo, then a few green bell peppers (cored, seeded and pithed, cut into strips), more dried oregano. as the peppers just begin to soften, the sausage, garlic, and onions were added back into the pan, with about a cup of plain tomato sauce, and 2 bay leaves were nestled in.
> the pan was covered, and let simmer on very low for about 15 to 20 minutes.
> 
> since i cooked everything relatively gently and not too long, the sausage was very tender, and the onions and peppers were still al dente, not mushy.


That sounds great. Good job. I want some of that EVOO fried sausage and al dante veggetables.


----------



## Dina

My son and I decided to cook a bit too much today.  We had homemade pancakes for breakfast (coffee for me of course), homemade pizza with Canadian bacon, peppers, mushrooms and black olives, homemade marble cake, and homemade enchiladas are already made for dinner tonight.  Lots of water and green tea all day.


----------



## Bangbang

One sloppy joe and a brat on a bun with mustard.


----------



## mudbug

The last of my whole grain shredded wheat for breakfast.

a nice fresh peach around 10:30 a.m.

Burger King garden salad for lunch.

Dinner is TBD - I'm not touchin' that nasty BBQ pizza.


----------



## Bangbang

another sloppy joe.


----------



## pdswife

Coffee for breakfast
Hot and sour soup for lunch... the local place makes it so good!!
Beef jerky  for a snack
along with licking the bowl after I made some frosting.

Dinner will be French dips with onion and Swiss cheese
and dessert will be Mexican Brownies!


----------



## middie

A bowl of Strawberry mini wheats for breakfast.
Chicken fingers and a few fries for lunch.
Dinner was Salisbury steak and potato/cheese pierogies.


----------



## Dina

breakfast: whole wheat toast and banana/strawberry yogurt smoothie, coffee

lunch:  baked fish fillet, green leaf lettuce/carrots/cucumbers/hard boiled egg salad, light ranch dressing, water, green tea

Doing good so far...after all the carbs I had yesterday, geeze!, I better be good today!


----------



## rickell

*so far*

water for breakfast
chicken soup for lunch 
two small brownies
not sure on dinner

water all day


----------



## gemgirlco.com

I had a 1/2 cup of blueberries and a 1/2 cup of cherries.  We are having a heat wave in San Diego and I don't feel like eating.  I guess I should be glad I could lose a few pounds.


----------



## mudbug

brekkie: Mickey D sausage/egg/cheese biscuit w/hash browns, followed by modest cup of Lucky Charms w/ Mickey D milk container

nice ripe banana for mid-morning snack

another lovely peach at lunch w/my Burger King dollar burger

afternoon: bottle of Killian's that sat in the freezer too long to get cold ( a beer-sicle?)

dinner - TBD.  Still too hot to cook.  Or am I just really lazy these days?


----------



## Half Baked

I love www.fitday.com.  It makes me accountable for the whole year...including exercise. 

I have to watch my cholesterol.


----------



## Dina

breakfast:  Honey Bunches of Oats cereal and 1% milk, coffee

lunch: turkey sandwich w/lettuce, tomato, pickles, miracle whip on whole wheat bread

snack:  whole wheat/oatmeal apple pancake, coffee

dinner: shrimp with General Tso sauce, 3 oz. t-bone steak, salad with raspberry/pecan dressing


----------



## Caine

Oh, let's see, 5 Tbs Ovaltine disolved in 11 ounces of 1% milk, 1 vitamin pill, 1 polycosinol gelcap, three Psyllium capsules, two 5000 mg fish oil capsules, 1 prilosec OTC, 4 cups of coffee with 1 tsp turbinado suger and 1 Little Moo half & half each, 1 bowl Cinnamon Pecan instant oatmeal, 2 handfuls of dry roasted almonds, 700 ml water, 5 spinach ravoli w/ tomato sauce, 2 Italian sausage links, 1 slice of garlic bread, 12 ounces Coca Cola Zero, 1 EAS Advant Edge Protein bar, 1 vitamin pill, 1 polycosinol gelcap, three Psyllium capsules, two 5000 mg flaxseed oil capsules, 700 ml water, large salad with 3 Tbs thousand island dressing, 2 oz shredded cheddar and monterey jack cheese, 12 garlic and cheese croutons, 6 oz Cabernet Sauvignon, 8 oz of fruit flavored yogurt, and two oatmeal rasin cookies. I think that's it.


----------



## Dina

Haven't posted here in a while...oops, here's what I ate today:
oatmeal with 1% milk, cinnamon sticks and brown sugar, whole wheat toast with raspberry jam and coffee
lunch:  tuna salad on 5 Ritz low-fat crackers and a "virgin" piña colada (pineapple juice, coconut milk and crushed ice)
snack:  a few spoons of pancit with chicken and lots of green tea
dinner:  Southern chicken, bean and cheese burrito, salad and more green tea


----------



## pdswife

I had coffee for breakfast with vanilla cream
and tomato soup for lunch.  I swore and promised myself 
that that's all I was going to eat until dinner... then my son
brought me a Micky D's double cheese buger and well.. I couldn't 
hurt his feelings and not eat it.. after all he'd spent a dollar on it!  Don't ya just love dollar menus?


----------



## marmar

This is just an idea for Silver. But one (not so reliable way) to keep track of calories and stuff is to use a website. It'll keep vitamin tabs too.

 I realize you're in Canada and its a US site, but http://mypyramidtracker.gov/ is a good start. I started to use it, but for opposite reasons. The hard part is that I can't be sure how accurate it is because I had an enchilada last night, and went to put it in, and I'm not sure how many enchiladas I had since there are no dimensions or weights for certain foods.

But fitday.com is probably better.


----------



## Spring_Mist18

I had...
2 cups of organic blueberries, an orange, 6 glasses of 8oz water, 2 slices of whole grain bread, a free-range chicken breast with some raw spinach, and some split pea soup for dinner. I think that's it.


----------



## buckytom

3am: lamb souvlaki in a whole wheat pita, with a side of piaz (bean salad), and a 40 of bud.

8am: pretzels, trail mix, oj, cranberry juice.

1pm: low fat tuna salad on a plain bagel, spicy blue corn tortilla chips, pickles, diet ginger ale.

5pm: sushi - tuna, salmon, yellowtail, eel, shrimp, and a california roll. also iced tea.

10pm: hopefully i'll make it to my fave thai place tonight for dinner. oops, they close soon, gotta run...


----------



## Claire

My favorite grilled chicken breasts made in advance and frozen.  A tomato-from-the-garden, basil-from-the-garden and mozerella salad.  And especially for diabetic hubby who needed an extra cup of starch, I took leftover rice, packed it in a one cup measuring cup lined with olive oil, nuked it for a minute, turned it over, and drizzled it with balsamic.  He was very impressed with the meal, especially the rice timbale.


----------



## buckytom

yay!!!  i made it in time.

i had tom yum gai (spicy and sour soup with herbs, mushrooms, scallions, and chicken), and kuai tiaw noodles (steamed chicken and rice noodles, topped with dried thai bird chilli flakes, chopped scallions, bean sprouts, and ground peanuts. i added some cilantro and a coupla tbsps. of sriracha sauce.) oh, and a singha beer. 

my mouth is still on fire, and i actually sweated just sitting there. it was great!!! spicy and delicious.

the only bummer is that i noticed the singha fit into a water glass, so i looked at the bottle. they are only 11.2 ozs..


----------



## Banana Brain

Breakfast- a piece of toast with a ton of peanut butter on it and a few slices of banana and a drizzle of honey

snacks-
an iced coffee concoction with malt powder, cocoa powder, sugar, and milk
a couple spoonfulls of peanut butter

dinner- super club sandwhich
(1 slice Wonderbread +mirical whip +lettuce +cheddar cheese +tomatoe slice +turkey +slice wheat 'n nut bread +regular mayo + slice swiss cheese +turkey +onions +raisons +honey mustard +another slice wonder bread)


----------



## buckytom

we had kelbasi with grey poupon on multigrain seed/nut bread, corn on the cob, and garlic and cheese mashed taters for (what normal people call) dinner.

another midnight shift, so i'm headin' out for sushi. the parasites have taken over my cerebral cortex, and force me to eat sushi at least once a week. it's probably to bring on more of their compatriots, increasing the gene pool.

tasty little bastids...


----------



## Caine

It's only 10 a.m. here but so far, at approximately 4:45 a.m. I had 5 Tbs Ovaltine disolved in 11 ounces of 1% milk, 1 vitamin pill, 1 polycosinol gelcap, three Psyllium capsules, and two 5000 mg fish oil capsules, then I went to the gym for 30 minute of cardio and drank a 700 ml bottle of Propel, grape flavor. Since then, I have had 4 cups of coffee with 1 tsp turbinado sugar and 1 Little Moo half & half each, a banana, two hard boiled eggs, and two slices of banana bread.

For lunch I have a 6 ounce mahi-mahi fillet with coconut-caramel sauce, mixed vegetables, and jasmine rice, which I originally made for Sunday dinner and packaged and froze the leftovers for lunches all week, currently thawing out in my desk drawer, waitng to be nuked. 

Mid-afternoon I will most likely have a couple of handfuls of Deluxe mixed nuts and maybe an orange. Before I go home from work, I will take 1 vitamin pill, 1 polycosinol gelcap, three Psyllium capsules, two 5000 mg flaxseed oil capsules with 700 ml of water. 

Supper will be a large salad with thousand island dressing and shredded colby and monterey jack cheese, and a glass of Spanish Rioja. My bedtime snack will be 8 oz of fruit flavored yogurt, and two peanut butter oatmeal chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Master Lau

2 sugar cookies, a lemon bar, 4 slices of pizza, and oatmeal cookie, and 2 different kind of bars

and some oatmeal for breakfast...


----------



## Michael in FtW

Master Lau said:
			
		

> ... and 2 different kind of bars


 
Being a holiday weekend I only enjoyed 1 bar ... I can walk home from it!


----------



## buckytom

sushi deruxe (2 toro, 2 tai, 3 sake, 1 ebi, 1 gunkan masago, and a tuna roll) at 3am. got a coupla extra pieces of hamachi, tako, and white tuna also.

does anyone know the japanese word for white tuna? also, exactly what fish does it come from?


then i had a leftover mystery marinated pork chop and baked beans at 9am.


next were appy platters i shared with my boy around 6pm. prosciutto, pickles, and polish rye (try not to spit  ), and jonah gold apple slices with peanut butter.
hey, that's what happens when you let a 2 year old decide what he wants in the fridge.

dinner was takeout italian: fried calamari appy, chicken ceaser salad, scungilli fra diavolo with spaghetti, and baked ravioli parm.


----------



## Caine

Nothing yet, but I am on my third cup of coffee, and I have eggs, a potato, shredded cheddar, and ground beef sitting on the counter waiting to come to room temperature so they can become a fritatta.


----------



## mudbug

big bowl of multi-grain Cheerios.  licked out the bowl from making the roasted garlic cheesecake for later today.


----------



## Corey123

Some bacon, fried eggs, sausages and bread at my friend's house.

~Corey123.


----------



## karadekoolaid

I had hashbrowns with onion and bacon; sausage, poached egg and fried cheese for breakfast. 

Then I had Shrimp Risotto with blanched asparagus, plastered in butter and lime juice, accompanied with a fresh 3 lettuce salad and citrus dressing. 

Whoopee, whoopee!!!


----------



## urmaniac13

cliveb said:
			
		

> Then I had Shrimp Risotto with blanched asparagus, plastered in butter and lime juice
> Whoopee, whoopee!!!


 
I echo your whoopee whoopee looking at your risotto idea... can you share the recipe with us??


----------



## Silver

I think we should bring this back, too!

So far today has been 3 eggs with lowfat cheddar and chives on two pieces of homemade whole wheat bread with 4 pieces of turkey bacon, 1 tbsp of natural peanut butter, and half a cup of homemade "Splenda eggnog" from my Splenda cookbook.

The eggnog was good enough that I think I'll make a protein shake with it a bit later.  

The plan is also to have some top sirloin steak for dinner with maybe some brown rice and a veggie sauce I made (spinach, tomatoes, onion, garlic, dried basil, salt and pepper in the food processor then reduced down and then throw in some plain fat free yogurt to give it a bit of creaminess).

Yum!


----------



## catloverr2003

Apple Jacks cereal with skim milk, but only a little more than half of the suggested serving size
Bacon, egg, and cheese sandwich on buttered white bread (that was lunch)
Wheat Thins (new Parmesan and Basil variety), about 12-15 crackers
Chicken and Rice dish with green peppers, tomatoes, soy sauce (really good recipe but kinda high in sodium)
Iced Tea (at least five or six glasses)
Coffee (four cups)
Lemonade (one or two glasses)
White Wine (four glasses, yes that's the whole bottle and I'm heading to the refrigerator right now to get it and start polishing it off LOL!)


----------



## Claire

My husband has blood tests today, so I had to cook early and light.  A bag salad (a mistake, way too salty; guess I'll go back to making Caesars from scratch), and a favorite of his, tuna patties (turned out a little loose, but still good).


----------



## babetoo

*good thread*

i think we should do this again. interesting to see how others watch their food intake.

today i had a activa yogurt for breakfast.

later a glass of ovaltine made with 2% milk.

the last of a lemon cake. lot of calories

crockpot chicken thighs with pineapple peach salsa. over jasmine rice.

my downfall is snacks while watching tv. will see how i do . i have lost twenty pounds since july, nice and slow. 

sometimes i have a real craving for food and some when not hungry at all. 

babe


----------



## Dina

Protein shake with soy milk and fruit
Pita pocket with turkey, cheese & lettuce
1/2 red roasted potato with 1/2 cup low-fat chili & cheese
1 small oat bran muffin with almonds & craisins
Baked tilapia with roasted green beans & broccoli
fat free yoplait Apple turnover yogurt
water, green tea & coffee


----------



## Alix

Hmmmm. Let me think now.

coffee
wor wonton soup with extra veggies added
an orange (or was it 2?)
granola bar (maple and brown sugar!)
1/2 bowl of Mr Noodle (leftover from kids lunches)
raspberry yogurt
couple cups of tea
1 1/2 roast beef melts 
glass of milk
salad with greek vinaigrette


----------



## buckytom

lots of water. probably a gallon or so. i had a rueben and french fries at 1am, so all that salt got to me by the time i woke up.

then, i shared a little leftover minestrone and grilled cheese for brunch with my sprog.

a coupla broiled marinated chicken tenders around 3pm.

for dinner, about 8 ozs. of a really nice roast beef, baked potato, and lesieur peas.

7 oreos and a glass of milk for dessert.


----------



## luvs

7 24-ounce bottles of pop & spaghetti.
oh! & veggies & fruit 4 lunch.


----------



## texasgirl

luvs said:


> 7 24-ounce bottles of pop & spaghetti.
> oh! & veggies & fruit 4 lunch.


 

luvs, where have you been young lady!!??
We have been wondering about you. Glad to see you on here again.
But, 7, 24oz bottles of soda isn't good for you. At least you had the veggies and fruit


----------



## luvs

hi, tex.
it balances out. another day i'll eat healthy, another candy, another 3 balanced meals. i love fruits & veggies & healthy proteins, too.


----------



## ~emz~

So far today I have had:
Swedish Eggs
A glass of milk
Half of a Kiwi
3 Hobnobs
A few cough drops 
And fried chicken is on the menu for dinner tonight


----------



## silvercarmel

oopsy me 
scrambled eggs on ham on toast 
3 cups coffee
chinese and thai buffet (too much to mention)
few glasses wine
3 pieces toast


----------



## Dove

*Put some stir fry veggies in one of the plastic cooking bags. I had some with rice vinigar over them and will eat the rest later. My little Dove (pictured here) ate the carrots. I was afraid if I gave her some broccoli..we couldn't stay in the same room..LOL*


----------



## Corey123

A bowl of cereal.


----------



## periwinkle

breakfast-oat bran

lunch-pb on flax bread, an orange, granola bar

snack-homemade scone, hummus/crackers

dinner-black beans with jasmine rice and corn


----------



## babetoo

*oh dear*

breakfast-ovaltine with 2% milk.

lunch lemon pudding cake.

dinner will be pork chops rice and veg.

snacking at night is my down fall. will try once again not to do it.

babe


----------



## Caine

Well, let's see. So far, I had a polycosinal capsule, a glucosimine capsule, a multi-vitamin, a Zantac, and two fish oil capsules with an Ovaltine chaser for breakfast, two cups of coffee between breakfast and lunch, tuna salad on 100% whole wheat for lunch, and a piece of Marie Callender's peach pie for dessert. Supper will be a fairly large Caesar salad and a glass of BV Coastal Estates 2004 Cabernet Sauvignon for supper. If I feel hungry before bed, I'll add a carton of Lucerne Light (no high fructose corn syrup) yogurt and perhaps a couple of small chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## suziquzie

doing well today except I keep sneaking a small handful of White chocolate chips that was opened and only half used. 
I think I better bake something with them before I munch the whole other half of the bag!


----------



## babetoo

*being good today*



suziquzie said:


> doing well today except I keep sneaking a small handful of White chocolate chips that was opened and only half used.
> I think I better bake something with them before I munch the whole other half of the bag!


 
i ate a bag of milk chocolate chip a couple days ago.

today i was more on target

breakfast- one egg, 2 pieces bacon, 1/2 piece toast, and 1 tablespoon low sugar orange marmlade. 

lunch, 
one tangelo from my tree. one pieces provalone cheese

cooking in crockpot, chicken thighs , onions, mushrooms and a sauce i made with chicken stock, hosin sauce and low sugar orange marmlade. will throw some very thin frido noodles at last min or so

babe


----------



## suziquzie

oh good its not just me!!!!!


----------



## nesta67

So far today I have had - Breakfast:  Banana, toast w/peanut butter and raspberry jam, Lunch:  Cuban sandwich from the co-op and some Lite Cheddar Puffs, oatmeal chocolate chip cookie.  Not too bad, but I will need to get a bunch of veggies in at dinner!  I'm thinking of making a veggie soup.


----------



## Rob Babcock

For lunch I had a couple of Burger King double cheeseburgers without the bun.  For dinner I ate at work- bacon wrapped scallops, finished under the broiler on a sizzler with some Chardonney.


----------



## buckytom

i can tell you what i've eaten all week, let alone all day. been down with the flu, so food was far from my mind.

since monday, i've had a half pint of veggie fried rice, about 6 ozs. of chinese marinated strip steak, and a bacon/egg/cheese on toast sammich.

last night, i finally felt well enough to eat, so i picked up a pizza and had a coupla slices with raw onion and sriracha.
it wasn't a good idea for my stomach, but it was tasty.


----------



## suziquzie

I did really well last week, lost another 2 pounds.
Then yesterday at work they were throwing away the stale muffins....
I had a cherry cheesecake muffin which are about 530 cal and 32 gr fat..... See.. tasty!
But I figure it's ok on work days because I researched a little and I burn about 300 calories an hour and I usually work at least 6 hours. 
What's not ok is that I brought a bunch more home....... and dont work again til the weekend. OOPS!!


----------



## BrazenAmateur

So far today, I've eaten:

2 bowls instant Quaker "maple brown sugar" oatmeal.

1 slice of tomato & mozz pizza

Proscuitto, fig jam, gorgonzola, marscapone sammich on walnut bread

1 cup seafood chowder



I'm also not on a diet and I'm a 26 year old man who can probably metabolize 3,500 calories a day sitting in front of a computer.  As long as I don't eat tons of high-cholesterol salty saturated fatty-licious junk food, I don't feel bad about just eating when I get hungry.


----------



## nesta67

BrazenAmateur said:


> So far today, I've eaten:
> 
> 2 bowls instant Quaker "maple brown sugar" oatmeal.
> 
> 1 slice of tomato & mozz pizza
> 
> Proscuitto, fig jam, gorgonzola, marscapone sammich on walnut bread
> 
> 1 cup seafood chowder


 
I want what you're having!! (minus the chowder)

I'm a late riser, so all I have had so far is pancakes, but I made them "healthier" with reduced fat and added wheat bran and ground flax seed.  I guess I'll have to start thinking about lunch in a couple of hours.....


----------



## luvs

dagnab if that fig jelly doesn't sound delish.


----------



## babetoo

german crepes with way to much powdered sugar. 

lunch, leftover chicken with white gravy. 

dinner, no clue

babe


----------



## Dina

Whole wheat toast and one high protein waffle, coffee for breakfast and Mimi's Cafe burger and fries for lunch.  That's all I plan to eat today.  If anything, I'll have water and a small bowl of cereal.


----------



## BBQ Mikey

2 oatmeal cookies, few bites of beef jerkey, 1/2 Yellowfin and Tuna Roll, 2 slices of sashimi octopus, 1 beer (soon to be two), Steak Sandwhich and Fries.

I also tasted some indian food, a few bites of curry chicken and vegetables.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yesterday, for breakfast, half of a turkey and provolone sandwich on white toast (high-protein, low-fiber diet); for lunch - turkey-apple club sandwich with white cheddar, lettuce and tomato and pasta salad. 

For dinner - nibbles at a work reception, including seared tuna with cucumber salad, spring rolls with peanut sauce, and hummus with crackers (the reception was following a lecture on how obesity leads to diabetes and cardiovascular problems, so we served lots of heart-healthy foods). Then I went home and had a couple slices of homemade pizza with red sauce, fresh tomatoes, lots of fresh bell peppers, pepperoni and mixed Italian cheese. And some chocolate ice cream drizzled with strawberry-balsamic vinegar.


----------



## karenlyn

This thread is pure EVIL!  Yesterday I was so bad I shudder at the thought of people knowing. Let's just say I started the day off with a chocolate/hazelnut filled donut and a creme-filled croissant.  And it didn't get better from there. 

Gotta blame DH.  He went to the bakery.


----------



## buckytom

man, i haven't had a doughnut in ages.

today was a very bad day, so all i had was a half bowl of clam chowder and a half of a crappy salad at "friendly's".

some days have no silver lining.

but, it's monday now, so i'm off to fetch a souvlaki with extra onions and garlicy tsatsiki.  at least if today is like yesterday, i'll smell the part.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Breakfast: 1 4x6x1 inch slice of German Chocolate cake - 3 cups black coffee.

Lunch: Oops! Forgot it ... was watching basketball .... 2 14-oz glasses ice water.

Dinner: 1 roasted chicken breast, 2 cups cornbread dressing, 1-2 cups black eyed peas, 1 cup turnip greens with 1 small diced turnip.


----------



## pdswife

canned tomato soup
venison, steamed veggies, Greek salad
fat free popcorn
dill pickles
tea
water
apple sauce


----------



## wysiwyg

No breakfast.
For lunch, mushroom and green onions ommelette with orange juice and two slices of toasted bread.
Sweet potato sweet and swiss cheese for dessert.
Two celery sticks with homemade blue cheese dressing.
Dinner: Artichoke ravioli with homemade white sauce with shallots and broccoli plus iced tea.
Thanks God I play soccer tomorrow LOL


----------



## tdiprincess

breakfast: homemade egg muffin and grape tomatoes and water
snack: cottage cheese water
lunch: 1 hotdog (no bun...) grape tomatoes and pickles and water
snack lowfat string cheese
dinner: subway salad with lowfat dressing.. very low in fat and lots of veggies!! flavored water
dessert: sugarfree chocolate pudding...
oh...and a glass of port...maybe depends if i'm done with my water for the day.
oh and about 16oz coffee w/ lowfat cream (not from home) and splenda

*I'm on the south beach diet.. I've lost about 6lbs so far since last thursday*


----------



## pdswife

Wow!  six pounds is GREAT!!!!  Congrats!

So far.. I've had my coffee with vanilla creamer
and a large slice of red pepper.

I'm going to go make some veggie soup now... so I'll be munching as I chop.


----------



## tdiprincess

Thanks! I'm excited. although the DH has lost about 10 already..he's going to reach his goal weight quiker than me...LOL..he's at 169 goal of 160.
I'm at 155ish goal of 130....


----------



## luvs

8:30- beer
11:00- chik-fil-a...
a sammich, fries, fruit salad, fruit punch, another beer after
5:00-macaroni & cheese with mixed veggies, & pears
8:40- i'm hungry & probably a bagel. was gonna order food 'cept i wasn't hungry enough earlier when they were delivering.


----------



## Laura babb

2 bananas, 4 apples, 5 bowls of oats with raisins and soya milk, dried pinapple, dried mango, trout, 2 rolls with sardines, 1 soya yogurt, 5 baby sweetcorn, 2 chicken thighs, 3 potatoes, 5 carrots, peas, 1 pepper, soya beans, muslea, strawberries, blueberries, i think that was it. I am trying to put on weight


----------



## B'sgirl

Chug vanilla milk shake (instead of a healthy potato soup for lunch). I am a sucker for those things!


----------



## babetoo

*not to bad, huh*

orange cranberry scone , fried egg. serving of cantalope and honey dew melon. one buttered piece of ny bread, about five tsp. reduced fat peanut butter. 

dinner is chicken, squash and potatoes. 

have two kinds of ice cream, maybe will have some later.


babe


----------

